# 6 found in one day



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 4, 2017)

I found these all on sat/Sunday at my farm in Lincoln county.

Love it when they are laying around like candy on Halloween.

Any details would be appreciated.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice finds. Looks like you had a solid day. Congrats


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice one, I'd be starting a dig site.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice, looks like several thousand years of human history on your property.


----------



## Tentwing (Dec 4, 2017)

Wow,....great finds


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Congrats


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. 

 Without following what you fellas do here, I wouldn't have found one even if I cut my foot on it.

What are they?

Approx age?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2017)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Without following what you fellas do here, I wouldn't have found one even if I cut my foot on it.
> 
> ...



The two on the top left, I would call Morrow Mountain points. Mid-Archaic period, 6,000-7,000 years old. 

Bottom left, too broken up to tell. 

Top right- I'd call it a Palmer, Early Archaic, 8,500-9,500 years old.

Right center, don't know, probably some kind of late Archaic or Woodland era stemmed point. Likely in the 1,000-2,000 year old range. 

Bottom right, I would call an Ecusta. Middle Archaic, 5,000-7,000 years old.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly thanks a million.

Appreciate it much.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Dec 6, 2017)

*quartz / rhyolite*

We find a lot in Wilkes County in the next county over, but not all are quartz like yours.   Many are rhyolite rock.   They are gray to dark brown in color due to being covered in soil for 1,000's of years.   When you are looking, don't just be looking for the white / clear ones.  You may be passing over some very nice points.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 7, 2017)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> We find a lot in Wilkes County in the next county over, but not all are quartz like yours.   Many are rhyolite rock.   They are gray to dark brown in color due to being covered in soil for 1,000's of years.   When you are looking, don't just be looking for the white / clear ones.  You may be passing over some very nice points.



S&D, thanks for the reminder.  I've found a couple in past that maybe that material.


----------

